# [OT] IBM: un passo avanti e uno indietro!

## BlueRaven

Oggi mi capita sottomano questo link: http://www.elinuxnotebooks.com.

Corro a vedere il sito e non vi dico la soddisfazione nel vedere IBM che compie un passo, a mio parere, molto coraggioso.

Dopo qualche momento, mi cade l'occhio sull'elenco delle distribuzioni tra cui si può scegliere e... no, non è possibile, devo aver visto male...

E invece no! CALDERA aka SCO!!!  :Shocked: 

Ma che gli salta in mente?

Non so voi, ma a me lascia un po' di amaro in bocca.

----------

## Gandalf98

Certo che è veramente strano, per di più non un'azienda qualsiasi, ma proprio IBM!!

Secondo me SCO (o caldera) hanno un solo possibile utilizzo:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8892

o

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8898

Cià

----------

## micron

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Dopo qualche momento, mi cade l'occhio sull'elenco delle distribuzioni tra cui si può scegliere e... no, non è possibile, devo aver visto male...
> 
> E invece no! CALDERA aka SCO!!! 
> 
> Ma che gli salta in mente?
> ...

 

A chi lo dici! mi pare incredibile!  :Shocked: 

----------

## babalinux

non e' incredibile hanno in bundle DB2 con SCO-Linux  :Wink: 

cheers, baba

----------

## cerri

E non dimentichiamo che IBM offre linux ormai da tempo.

----------

## BlueRaven

Posso capire il sacro dovere di supportare linee di prodotto già esistenti, ma fare una scelta del genere su prodotti nuovi mi pare come minimo di cattivo gusto.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

Ma dai, è chiaramente una provocazione di IBM, che punta a ridicolizzare Sco vendendo la SUA (di Sco) distribuzione linux!  :Laughing: 

/me che ovviamente scherza

Ma oltre che su quel sito (che non mi pare sia una voce ufficiale di IBM), hai prove più concrete e attendibili di questo fatto (tipo il sito di IBM)? Potrebbe essere un semplice refuso, un errore del webmaster di turno, o mille altre cose ugualmente valide e ragionevoli.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma oltre che su quel sito (che non mi pare sia una voce ufficiale di IBM), hai prove più concrete e attendibili di questo fatto (tipo il sito di IBM)? Potrebbe essere un semplice refuso, un errore del webmaster di turno, o mille altre cose ugualmente valide e ragionevoli.

 

In tutta onestà, ci sono rimasto così male a leggere Caldera che non ho pensato a verificare se fosse o meno un sito ufficiale.

A guardarlo a bocce ferme, avete perfettamente ragione, non è ufficiale.

Mi sembra, però, ugualmente difficile che IBM non ne sappia nulla, visto che il suo logo campeggia in bella vista sulla homepage.

Ad ogni modo, ho cercato (rapidamente) sul sito di IBM e non è venuto fuori nulla che potesse, anche minimamente, rimandare al sito in questione.

Per cui, propendo anch'io per la "innocenza" di IBM.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Anzi, sarei curioso di sapere cosa ne pensano loro... non è che qualcuno ha qualche aggancio (orecchio di cerri che fischia in sottofondo  :Wink:  ) e può chiedere qualche informazione?

----------

## stefanonafets

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma che ha fatto SCO per scatenare le ire di tutti?

(parlo da ignorante, nn sottointendo niente, mi sto solo informando.. :Smile: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Non navighi spesso, vero??

Comunque in questo periodo è veramente difficile non sbattere il naso in una pagina di news legate all'IT che non parli di SCO!!

A sommi capi SCO (ex Caldera, nota distribuzione linux):

-) ha accusato IBM di aver integrato nel kernel linux codice proprietario, ed ha intentato una causa miliardaria! Adesso sono finite nel suo mirino innumerevoli altre grosse ditte linux! 

-) pretenderebbe il pagamento di una licenza per ogni installazione non privata di linux

-) ha dichiarato non conforme alla costituzione americana la GPL

Sono sicuro di dimenticare qualcosa, ma mi sembra già abbastanza! Se in un ipotetico processo si divesse dichiarare non valida la GPL saranno c****i amari! scusate il francesismo!!!

Se ne vuoi sapere di più google ti sommergerà di info

Cià

----------

## comio

Dicamo che  SCO (ex Caldera) sta facendo causa a mezzo mondo per violazione (a detta loro...) di proprietà intellettuale. Pare che SCO unix abbia molto codice in comune con linux... peccato che loro rilasciano(avano) sotto gpl e il codice del kernel di linux è stato sempre aperto...

----------

## stefanonafets

Aaahhh, ora rimembro....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma allora mi pare proprio una strun*ata che la IBM metta sui suoi laptop proprio SCO...

Vabbuò, ma la FSF nn s'è attivata??

Cmq vincerà chi ha più soldi...

----------

## Gandalf98

Ora SCO ha pure citato a comparire davanti al giudice Stallman e Torvalds:

http://www.forbes.com/home_europe/2003/11/13/cz_dl_1113sco.html

nulla di buono....

----------

